# Watkins Glen Race Track Meet



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I wish... wife is about to give birth right before that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I might be interested - just need more details as to when the meet would be and track schedule.


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

everything you need to know is right here 

Opening Weekend - Watkins Glen International


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Gdubs said:


> Trying to gauge interest in having a meet at Watkins Glen International Raceway. On April 21st they will be having their opening days and for $25 you get 3 Paced laps on the famous track
> 
> Anyone interested?


Awesome concept, but paced laps = FTL. I see a Ford Explorer in the picture on their website behind that G6 and that Mini Cooper. $25 to go around a track slow enough so a Ford Explorer won't roll over?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

boats4life said:


> I wish... wife is about to give birth right before that.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


Congrats man, you will be missed here. True story


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Awesome concept, but paced laps = FTL. I see a Ford Explorer in the picture on their website behind that G6 and that Mini Cooper. $25 to go around a track slow enough so a Ford Explorer won't roll over?


Well i can tell you that I went with the mustang clud last year in my cobalt..... and there were parts of the track where i was hitting 120mph. If we can get 10 confirmed people to go we can go as a "club" and they give higher speeds for "clubs"


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Gdubs said:


> Well i can tell you that I went with the mustang clud last year in my cobalt..... and there were parts of the track where i was hitting 120mph. If we can get 10 confirmed people to go we can go as a "club" and they give higher speeds for "clubs"


In that case, that's pretty awesome! That's so worth the $25.


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> In that case, that's pretty awesome! That's so worth the $25.


It was a ToN of fun. Mustnag guys couldnt believe that a little Cobalt was barking up their rearend. they were pretty surprised I was able to pace with them. It was funny. The guy infront of my had a brand new GT with a tune and intake/exhaust mods. I could have passed him if they would have allowed it, he was pretty upset


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Gdubs said:


> It was a ToN of fun. Mustnag guys couldnt believe that a little Cobalt was barking up their rearend. they were pretty surprised I was able to pace with them. It was funny. The guy infront of my had a brand new GT with a tune and intake/exhaust mods. I could have passed him if they would have allowed it, he was pretty upset


If I remember correctly, the 2006 Cobalt SS Turbo hung with the STi when tested at the 'ring. They're some pretty nimble little machines.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd be down with this. Watkins Glen is 45 minutes from me, and there is an awesome pizzeria in town.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Must be nice all we have here is motorspeedways but in albq nm there a race track sandia .

h3llion


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

This is something I would love to do also! It would be worth the drive from southern NY. It would give me a chance also to see my friend Warren who is an instructor up there and I havent seen him in about a year. Definitely count me in!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

This is close enough to home in Buff to justify the trip for me. Count me in unless things change!


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok this sounds like we may have some momentum going here I will start a list as interest goes just quote post and add your name!

1)gdubs
2)erikbeggs
3)nycruze2010
4)sciphi


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I guess more folks aren't interested in meeting...


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks like we're dying a quick death here!

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Red Dragon (Feb 16, 2012)

I would like to go, but I have my first autocross of the season.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Red Dragon said:


> I would like to go, but I have my first autocross of the season.


Your going to love how the cruze handles what trim level you have.

h3llion


----------



## Red Dragon (Feb 16, 2012)

I'll be using my Trans Am. I run the road tire class in F stock. I won in H stock last year in a friends Mini.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Red Dragon said:


> I'll be using my Trans Am. I run the road tire class in F stock. I won in H stock last year in a friends Mini.


Yea I love taking.my cruze and autocrossing it handles awsome

h3llion


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Who woulda thought this little fat car could be that agile?

Anyway, take me off the list. I don't have the money for it at the moment


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Who woulda thought this little fat car could be that agile?
> 
> Anyway, take me off the list. I don't have the money for it at the moment


Suspension tuning and tires. Go test-drive a 2012 Elantra, then hop back into your Cruze. The chassis dynamics of the Elantra are like a wet noodle getting pushed around the table, and that's being generous. It should handle better due to weighing less, but lighter weight is not the only factor in town for handling.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like nobody's going. Oh well. I'm still planning on attending because it'll be a good time at a local-to-me facility.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I had thought about going, but circumstances have changed. Wifes car got totaled and now have car payments - so working more hours at my part time job, including weekends.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Man that is sweet, wish I could make this but just out of my road trip range. lol


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The weather at Watkins Glen was socked in with fog today, so the track wasn't that fast. My group got up to about 55 mph maximum, in the intermittent periods we could see more than a few hundred feet ahead! I did get to play on some of the tighter corners, and had a riot seeing how the car could grip on OEM tires in the wet, on a prepared surface. I wish we could have cranked the speeds up more, but conditions today were awful. As it was, the car was a lot of fun to fling around the corners.


----------

